

RSA-4096 / ElGamal-3072 – Physical Side-Channel Key-Extraction Attacks [pdf] - praeivis
http://www.cs.tau.ac.il/~tromer/papers/handsoff-20140731.pdf

======
stygiansonic
More evidence that if you can't physically secure the hardware, all bets are
off. The ability to conduct the attack through an Ethernet cable does add a
new dimension to the attack surface, however.

I guess this is also another reason why TEMPEST defines shielding standards to
help mitigate these side-channel attacks.

